
70’s TV game recreation using an Arduino - geocar
http://searle.hostei.com/grant/AVRPong/index.html
======
n-gauge
Reminds me of this project using a pic 16c84 I built in the 90's

[http://320volt.com/en/pic16f84-video-tv-oyun-tetris-ve-
pong-...](http://320volt.com/en/pic16f84-video-tv-oyun-tetris-ve-pong-joistik-
kontrollu/)

